
A Personal Message from the CTO - tempsy
https://blog.chef.io/2019/09/20/a-personal-message-from-the-cto/
======
bradknowles
With respect, I’m glad that you don’t like what ICE is doing, but you still
haven’t addressed the elephant in the room, which has been pointed out by Seth
Vargo:
[https://twitter.com/motherboard/status/1175084059548143617?s...](https://twitter.com/motherboard/status/1175084059548143617?s=21)

